# CaliHop closing down



## Leyton (Jul 7, 2014)

Felt this coming for a couple of weeks.





> Dear CaliHop, LLC Clients,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

Real shame, they provided a decent service.


----------



## Francisco (Jul 7, 2014)

Did IPXCore still have service there?

Francisco


----------



## D. Strout (Jul 7, 2014)

Huh - strange they're still advertising/selling them on their website.


----------



## Leyton (Jul 7, 2014)

They just powered everything down. AIS say they didn't do it, so it was CaiHop's action.


----------



## DomainBop (Jul 7, 2014)

I was more shocked when people used Calihop for mission critical purposes (i.e. a San Diego _"location"_ for their  VPS business) instead of using established dedicated players like Amerinoc and Cari.net (who I used from 2000-2008) than I am by Calihop closing.  

Renting a dedicated server for your business from a  dedicated server provider that doesn't even own its own IP space, or from a reseller, middleman, is never a good idea.  If the server you're renting is going to be running something that is mission critical you shouldn't be putting your business at risk by renting from a middleman who doesn't even own their own IPs and will need to contact the real DC (meaning increased support times) when something goes wrong. (all the GVH/CVPS complaint threads which mention delays caused by their "upstream" are a perfect example of what can go wrong when you use a middleman)


----------



## drmike (Jul 7, 2014)

I thought there was mention of Calihop being sold a week or three ago.

Anyone remember/heard/saw  that?


----------



## Leyton (Jul 7, 2014)

drmike said:


> I thought there was mention of Calihop being sold a week or three ago.
> 
> Anyone remember/heard/saw  that?


I haven't seen anything, but about that time ago they payment options disappeared from their invoices - I've spend the best part of the last week to try and contact them to see what's going on (intending to pay the invoices).


----------



## DomainBop (Jul 7, 2014)

drmike said:


> I thought there was mention of Calihop being sold a week or three ago.
> 
> Anyone remember/heard/saw  that?


PieLayer mentioned it on 7/2 on LET:



> _Joseph told me he is no longer owner of Calihop ( even though on company records it still says he is ) and that "new" owner decided to close our account with them. Joseph, in short reply, told me he can't guarantee any uptime of nodes and "this is probably my last communication with you, good luck with your business sir" reply. I'm already working on migration strategy and creating backups for our customers there. Hope servers will not go offline in the meantime._
> 
> http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/27879/calihop-net-not-resolving


----------



## BlackoutIsHere (Jul 7, 2014)

Francisco said:


> Did IPXCore still have service there?
> 
> 
> Francisco


Yes, as of right now our nodes are still online. We have already been backing up all our customers in anticipation of this sort of news. The wheels are in motion for our new nodes.


----------



## Awmusic12635 (Jul 7, 2014)

BlackoutIsHere said:


> Yes, as of right now our nodes are still online. We have already been backing up all our customers in anticipation of this sort of news. The wheels are in motion for our new nodes.


Changing location or finding a different provider in the same area?


----------



## BlackoutIsHere (Jul 7, 2014)

Fliphost said:


> Changing location or finding a different provider in the same area?


Different provider in the same area.


----------



## drmike (Jul 7, 2014)

BlackoutIsHere said:


> Yes, as of right now our nodes are still online. We have already been backing up all our customers in anticipation of this sort of news. The wheels are in motion for our new nodes.


Best of luck with the transition to new provider...

ipxCore was first on my mind when I read this news.


----------



## Schultz (Jul 8, 2014)

Ahh damn, another one bites the dust.


----------



## Damian (Jul 8, 2014)

Joseph had been getting kinda funky for awhile, maybe a year or so. If I had to mark the time, I'd pin it to around October/November of last year when they pulled their promotions and said they probably wouldn't be offering them ever again.

He was always extremely helpful to any inquiry we ever had, no matter how inane it was. I kinda hope he restarts and can have something that keeps going.


----------



## concerto49 (Jul 8, 2014)

Damian said:


> Joseph had been getting kinda funky for awhile, maybe a year or so. If I had to mark the time, I'd pin it to around October/November of last year when they pulled their promotions and said they probably wouldn't be offering them ever again.
> 
> 
> He was always extremely helpful to any inquiry we ever had, no matter how inane it was. I kinda hope he restarts and can have something that keeps going.


Those offers never looked realistic from day one.


----------



## W3-Host (Jul 12, 2014)

Shame to hear this. I was considering buying their services a few months back. Thank God I didn't.


----------



## BlackoutIsHere (Jul 13, 2014)

AIS shut CaliHop down last night. (Presumably for nonpayment)


----------



## DomainBop (Jul 13, 2014)

BlackoutIsHere said:


> AIS shut CaliHop down last night. (Presumably for nonpayment)



Yep, and it looks like ReverseHosts didn't get all of their customers migrated in time so total data loss for some customers.  Hopefully those customers had backups.

July 13 update:



> UPDATE: Looks like all of our nodes hosted by Calihop are now offline and we were still waiting on the new node to arrive from QP. I am really unhappy with the way that Calihop has left things and this has ruined our business and also has frustrated our clients. If you were waiting on a migration the best we can now offer you is either a refund for your last payment or a fresh VPS on our new node. Please open a ticket with us and we will try our best to compensate..
> http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/30771/reversehosts-announcement#latest


July 11 update:

:



> UPDATE: Unfortunately the Las Vegas server is now full and I'm looking at bringing up another server in LV so if you're waiting on migrations please just hang in there because we just need to wait on getting a new server which should be very soon.


Why didn't they order 2 servers to begin with?  If you know your existing servers use x amount of resources it's not that hard to figure out that your new servers will need at least x amount of resources.


----------



## BlackoutIsHere (Jul 13, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> Why didn't they order 2 servers to begin with?  If you know your existing servers use x amount of resources it's not that hard to figure out that your new servers will need at least x amount of resources.


Just imagine how many people are downloading backups and so on. Probably a lot more activity then normal.


----------



## RLT (Jul 13, 2014)

Probably grabbed what they could get fast. Had to wait on the other one.


----------

